# Hardtail Strats ?



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Talk about the G&L vibrato and looking at some pics of a hardtail strat have got me wondering. With the different bridge and the obvious lack of routing at the back, is there has to be a tone difference. Has anyone who's owned one or played one noticed this? Thanks.


----------



## bubkusjones (Sep 26, 2006)

Yes, there is a difference. Many people don't like it, which is why those who don't wish to use a vibrato, but like the normal Strat tone, block it to keep it from moving. Eric Clapton would be one.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

IMO, the strat bridge plays a big part in the tone.


.02


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

bubkusjones said:


> Yes, there is a difference. Many people don't like it, which is why those who don't wish to use a vibrato, but like the normal Strat tone, block it to keep it from moving. Eric Clapton would be one.


What's the best way to block it?


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I've got three hardtails on the build right now actually. I am doing R&D, so I have a surface mount bridge model, A string - thru model and heavy cast string thru (The Heavycaster??). I've got about eight different bridges to try out and I'm also experimenting with finishes, so these will probably be pretty ug-ly.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

The Kicker Of Elves said:


> What's the best way to block it?


a block of wood-I am putting together a strat right now and got the bridge used on the Clapton Strat-it came without the arm but it came with a block of wood.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Here's my hardtail: 










It started out life as a Robert Cray Strat but I swaped out all the hardware and pickups. This is a Callaham hardtail bridge with Fender custom shop '54 pickups. The signature on the pickguard is none other than Sue Foley's who I had the pleasure of meeting last year at the Guitar Workshopplus.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> I've got three hardtails on the build right now actually. I am doing R&D, so I have a surface mount bridge model, A string - thru model and heavy cast string thru (The Heavycaster??). I've got about eight different bridges to try out and I'm also experimenting with finishes, so these will probably be pretty ug-ly.


Please give us a sound report on each one. I'd like to know the difference.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Tarbender said:


> Here's my hardtail:
> 
> It started out life as a Robert Cray Strat but I swaped out all the hardware and pickups. This is a Callaham hardtail bridge with Fender custom shop '54 pickups. The signature on the pickguard is none other than Sue Foley's who I had the pleasure of meeting last year at the Guitar Workshopplus.


I guess that you like the sound? Does it still have that signature _strat sound ??_


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Please give us a sound report on each one. I'd like to know the difference

No problem, I will start a seperate thread.

Here is one of my R&D Guitars - I have three more bodies just like this one that have all been preped similarly. They all started life with tremolo routes that have been blocked and filled with poplar. Pickup cavities have been tubed out (this one was done freehand as you can see), and this one is also getting a test run of my 'Girly Mag' finish, so I'll post pictures of a different guitar as I progress (the others wil be chrome, oil-spill and viper stripe). 

You can see the heavy cast string through bridge and the standard surface mount bridge sitting in the tub.


















Everything but the bridges and finish on the four guitars is the same. These are R&D guitars so the fit and finish will be pretty rough.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Talk about the G&L vibrato and looking at some pics of a hardtail strat have got me wondering. With the different bridge and the obvious lack of routing at the back, is there has to be a tone difference. Has anyone who's owned one or played one noticed this? Thanks.


Hardtail Strats ????? My favs.....for tone. I have owned several and played many more and it is my belief (and experience) that they are just bigger, twangier, louder, and have much more sustyain than their trem equivilants.
Includeing 50's and 60's ones. Only trouble is....no trem. It's a quandry.
They are also much rarer.


----------

